# Dove, Dove & MORE Doves



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Well, we decided to release our sweet visiting Inca dove yesterday morning at breakfast time. She was really pacing & seemed ready to go. She mingled with the big boys (pigeons) for a bit then flew up to a tree. Flew back down & then pretty much stayed close to the patio the rest of the day.
This morning there were probably about 6 or 7 Inca doves eating with the pigeons & I'm confident she was among them.  

As I was cleaning the aviary this morning Kim (KIPPY) called. Said her neighbor was mowing her lawn & nearly mowed right over a baby dove that had apparently fallen, or tried to fly, from it's nest. 
Kim works long hours so she asked if I could take care of the little one. Of course I said "yes".

This is one *adorable* White Winged Dove. She's still pretty young. I've been feeding her baby bird formula, which she has taken a liking to, however she's been drinking on her own.  

Maggie, she 'whistles'. That is the most precious sound. I had a fast lesson on dove whistling, & this evening before feeding we had quite a conversation.  
She will fly from my arm to my shoulder then sit & whistle. Gotta love it!  

I think she's younger than the Inca Dove was. She's shy quite a few feathers. She has been preening & stretching her wings & legs. All in all she is quite active.

Here she is, our most recent baby dove visitor.

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

How come you get all the fun ones?

Pidgey


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Cindy, what a precious baby! Best of luck with him/her.

Linda


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cindy she sure is adorable and sounds like a joy to have around. Your doves always seem so 'tame', while the Mourning Doves here are just too skittish to catch even when you can see they need some help. Is there a difference within the species?

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'll betcha' it's the "sun tea" that they make there...

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> I'll betcha' it's the "sun tea" that they make there...
> 
> Pidgey


Do they use some of the same ingredients you went to Ukiah for  ??

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a little beauty, and it is soooo tiny. I have never seen a dove marked like that.

Feather


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

They say one door closes and another one opens, you seem to have your hands full with these adorable little visitors. The words out and they know where to come for excellent care.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG! Another totally beautiful and darling little dove! Cindy .. you done become da dove lady  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MMMMM, VERRRY interesting, Cindy...talk about timing! No sooner release than take in...  

That little one will do just great under your very special care!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

I'm relieved and happy to hear that the little inca dove was released and seems to be doing well in the group. She should do well around your place, in the nice warm climate and since you feed, water and provide shelter for all the birds. I have full confidence she will continue to thrive and she let you know she was ready to leave.

Now for your new little patient....what a cutie! They all look so tiny to me when I see them in the palm of your hand. I'm glad Kippy's neighbour saw the poor thing on the lawn and didn't mow her down! I have the same fear when I'm cutting the lawn and always look out for animals that might be hiding in the grass or have fallen from a nest and are helpless.

Good luck and best wishes with this new baby, I know you're loving taking care of them Pidgey's right though, you get all the "good" cases


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

What a sweetie! And how lucky she was to be found and boiught to you!

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Cindy,


What a little darling...!

Great expression there, too...



Does she do the 'fast' Wing action when feeding?

I know the Morning Doves do...Wings-a-blurr...


Wow...


Have fun...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG, another little sweety.  That picture is too precious.

I'm sure glad she found you and living in the lap of luxury, this is another one who will get a great start in life.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Cindy, she is so cute. That little inca sure spread the word fast that there was a great lady who loves birds and has good chow.

I am so happy you have one that whistles. I was afraid I went "overboard" about how much I loved to hear them but there is nothing quite like it, particularly when they wiggle all over you while doing it. Sometimes the sound is so soft you can hardly hear it. 

And to fp - most all baby doves are very sweet and some stay that way as they mature but most of them have the wildness creep in while they grow and become more anxious to be free. To me, the adults are very difficult to care for because of their wildness.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Feather said:


> What a little beauty, and it is soooo tiny. *I have never seen a dove marked like that.*
> Feather


I also caught a little 'back' action going on.  It gives you an idea of how her wings are marked.

Yesterday, I got a picture of a couple White Winged Doves having a 'little discussion', where one is in 'wing slap' mode & you can really see the detailed markings of their wings. They are very pretty. I tried to post it but it needs to be reseized. I'll do that & then post it.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Just taking a little nap . . .*

I Just wanted to post a quick update. Things are going wonderfully. This little sweetie is really getting the hang of eating.  
She just had lunch & I needed to clean her house so I placed her on one of the tree branches close to the window so she could look out. I looked over & she was asleep. 

She's priceless.  

Cindy


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

That looks suspiciously like a Xmas lightbulb. You didn't turn this dove's lights out, didja'?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What a gorgeous dovey! Guess we will have to get a Christmas Tree for our doveys - she looks so content 

John


----------



## stephie (May 17, 2006)

Aawww!!! What a cutie pie! That's such a sweet pic! <3


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

That picture is so good I feel as if could reach out and touch that sweet baby.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

These two babies have been a delight to watch. I haven't really posted but have kept up with them and "ohhhed" and "ahhhed" at the darling pictures..To sweet for words.....


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Doves are always so cute and soft.

My doves are good and the other one seems to be feeling better.

I already got another baby morning dove this one is more scared tho im trying to find its parents.

Great pics.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I Just wanted to post a quick update. Things are going wonderfully. This little sweetie is really getting the hang of eating.
> She just had lunch & I needed to clean her house so I placed her on one of the tree branches close to the window so she could look out. I looked over & she was asleep.
> 
> She's priceless.
> ...



you must have you camera permanently attached to your body some how!!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> you must have you camera permanently attached to your body some how!!!



CLOSE, Lovebirds, CLOSE!  

Had the opportunity to meet new Ms(?) White Wing and let me tell you...that bird will NEVER leave! 

She is sooooo calm. She ate out of the little bowl Cindy had on her lap and then went to sleep, first on Cindy's shoulder and then her arm. We were talking away and Ms White Wing just slept through it all. We weren't talking about anything that interested her, obviously. She wasn't afraid of a stranger (me) either...

Since it was time for OUR lunch, Cindy put her back in her deluxe accomodations with the panoramic view of the backyard and aviary. What bird in their right mind would want to leave all that???

Hey, Squeaks and I WANT TO MOVE IN!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, did you get to hear her whistle?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, did you get to hear her whistle?


Not really, but Cindy did a GREAT imitation!!  

She (the White Wing) was too interested in food and sleeping!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

It's great to see the little dove is doing awesome. She looks so sweet and she looks relaxed. I bet she has you wrapped around her little dove toe. 
Thank you again for taking care of her. 
I ended up finding a sick pigeon on my patio when I got home. It was a bird day that day.

Thank You,
Kim

I haven't downloaded the dove pictures yet but when I do I will send them to you.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

KIPPY said:


> It's great to see the little dove is doing awesome. She looks so sweet and she looks relaxed.
> *I bet she has you wrapped around her little dove toe*.
> Thank you again for taking care of her.
> *I ended up finding a sick pigeon on my patio when I got home*. It was a bird day that day.
> ...


Hi Kim,
It's great to see you posting.  
Yep, she sure does.  

What's going on with the pij? 

That sounds great. You took some good pictures. 

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Hi Kim,
> It's great to see you posting.


Kim,

Yes, I second that! I think of you often whenever someone posts a picture of their pigeon in attack mode....I always think of that picture of your Kippy "coming in for the kill!" I love that picture.

Linda


----------

